# Shore fishing Mosquito Lake.



## Airboyups (May 29, 2011)

Going to Mosquito Labor Day weekend, any tips for shore fishing. I will try the causeway but any other spots? I will be camping and may rent a boat if possible. Thanks


----------



## WiggleWart (Aug 8, 2016)

Weedless rigs


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

You should bring waders if you have them. The causeway was pretty weedy and shallow last week. Perch and bass were available though. As WiggleWar said, just plan to keep your bait weed-free somehow. Good luck!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I heard that the causeway bait shop isn't renting boats out due to the lake being so weedy and shallow. Not sure about the shop at the south end in the park.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

gonna be tuff to find a spot from shore without weeds. everywhere ive stopped at is pretty covered. causeway is just about locked up with weeds. id fish by the bridge if i was going to hit the causeway. seemed to have the least amount of weeds.
if you go to the state park, you can fish the break walls by the boat ramps. they stick out past the weeds to deeper water.
havent been to the dam, but it usually stays fairly weed free during the summer. im guessing because of the big rocks and deeper water.

another spot i didnt think about checking was the break wall by the ramp on the southeast side of the causeway. the ramp is covered, but i didnt walk up and look over the wall when i was there.


----------



## Airboyups (May 29, 2011)

Thanks I'll report back after my trip.


----------

